# detailing course with orchard detailing



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

had my first day with Ronnie today and am amazed at the numerous little bits and pieces of info I got

order of washing
what to use
neat or diluted
how to use
demo then have a go

all my questions answered and plenty of info and car detailing stories thrown in.....

for example, I have been threatening to clean my mx5 soft top but was wary in case I damaged the mohair, easy step by step demo by Ronnie, had a go under his watchful eye and hey presto,,,,,,what was I worrying about.

thoroughly recommend anyone to avail of his and I'm sure other detailers services, reading about it is one thing but seeing it done then trying it yourself is a pain free way of learning.

now early to bed and another school day tomorrow, whats next Ronnie......:car:


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

rollo is great guy


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

You lucky guy lol

His work is truly special from what ive seen.


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

engine bay cleaning
wheels off, deep cleaned
wheel arches cleaned and dressed
wheels sealed
few nice bling touches

again it was what why and how
shown then have a go..........

really enjoying the learning and hands on


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

And I was very nearly popping over to buy a few bits today!!!!! I wish I had now.

Sounds like a great few days Bob. Did you get to use the Poultry Tonic? 

Cooks


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm back with him Thursday to finish dressing front arches then its the DA and a few practice panels


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Might be over that way tomorrow afternoon so i may pop in to get a few bits and pieces - that's of course on the condition that you both don't mind a visitor for a few minutes.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

more than welcome I'm sure


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

great day with the DA also wet sanding

not scary at all on a practice bonnet and with rollo watching and advising.

few weeks off then two final days polishing, correcting etc.......


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds brill Bob - I actually ended up in Belfast so never managed to get anywhere near Tandragee.

Must investigate the tuition at some stage.

Cooks


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

> Detailing Course with Orchard Detailing


As a novice I was up with Ron today to purchase a couple of his products to try out.
I didn't know he ran courses....I will at some stage approach this option....


----------

